
Diversity in Faces: A Dataset of Annotations of 1M Human Facial images - yarapavan
https://www.research.ibm.com/artificial-intelligence/trusted-ai/diversity-in-faces/
======
mattip
Who can agree to the terms of usages?

IBM grants Licensee a limited, revocable, nonexclusive, nontransferable
license for testing, training and solely for non-commercial, non-production
and research purposes to: 1) access and use the IBM Website; 2) use the IBM
Research DiF Dataset; ...

